
Remembering Chris Kraft - trothamel
https://www.nasa.gov/chris-kraft
======
moioci
I strongly recommend his memoir, "Flight" [https://www.amazon.com/Flight-My-
Life-Mission-Control/dp/052...](https://www.amazon.com/Flight-My-Life-Mission-
Control/dp/0525945717)

